# American Idol wed time change



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

The time changed to start at 7:58 cst so if your HR20 is like mine it will cancel the recording. I caught it in time and have it recording.

Would have been peaved if I had not caught this :nono: :nono:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Why would it have canceled it?

Only way it would have canceled it, is if you had two conflicts in the 7 - 8 time frame.

Our unit started to record it right on time.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But my HR10-250 didn't skip a beat and recorded it as planned. DirecTV's got to figure this stuff out, because if TIVOs can reliably adapt to such changes, the DirecTV HD DVRs ought to as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> But my HR10-250 didn't skip a beat and recorded it as planned. DirecTV's got to figure this stuff out, because if TIVOs can reliably adapt to such changes, the DirecTV HD DVRs ought to as well.


Both of my units ... didn't skip a beat either... nor did my neighbors (who I was helping when the recording started)

As for why I was asking the OP, why he thought it would cancel it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Both of my units ... didn't skip a beat either... nor did my neighbors (who I was helping when the recording started)
> 
> As for why I was asking the OP, why he thought it would cancel it.


Check that....

The R16 is recording it fine... started right at 7:58
The HR20 did not... because of conflicts... I had two programs in the 7-8pm time slot (so it wasn't going to record it anyway because of conflict).

As for that TiVo... when did it start? 7:59 or 7:58 (as the original time was 7:59)..

My guess.... 7:59... as it won't process the guide data change to later in the evening.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Both of my units ... didn't skip a beat either... nor did my neighbors (who I was helping when the recording started)
> 
> As for why I was asking the OP, why he thought it would cancel it.


Eastern time zone, HR20 didn't record. Wife is not happy.

R15 did record it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl, just checked my second HR20-700. It skipped the recording. No conflicts, either. Weird.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The HR20-700 in my living room is working just fine with it. It started recording at 7:58 CDT as it was supposed to.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

There must be some divergence between when the guide data updates, vs. when the to-do list is updated. Earlier tonight we checked the Guide and To-Do list. It was showing Idol running 8:58-10 PM EDT, and it had the (R))) icon in the guide and the to-do list, indicating that it would record. We also tape Big Brother (8-9 PM EDT) and Deal or No Deal (8-9 PM EDT) with no pre/post padding for either, so I thought it was odd that the HR20 wasn't showing Idol as a conflict. We decided to leave things as they were and see what happened...BB and DoND both taped, and when we finished watching BB around 9:30 PM we found that Idol was not in fact taping.

This seems like a serious recording/scheduling bug, that the program will be shown as taping in the to-do list, but won't actually record.

It also seems like there would be a lot of benefit, in cases like this one where the conflict is only a few minutes long, for the HR20 to grab as much of the show as it can. I'd rather have it start taping two minutes late, and miss the first two minutes of Idol, than the whole thing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For those that it failed for... especially if you didn't have any possible conflicts...

Please post any and all messages you got in your history.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For those that it failed for... especially if you didn't have any possible conflicts...
> 
> Please post any and all messages you got in your history.


"This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error"


----------



## moonpie23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I would think the DVR would adjust and catch it also. I looked at my to do list last night and it was set to record. I checked at 9:15 tonight and it was not recording. I looked at the History and it said cancelled due to enexpected error (19).


Does anyone know what that error code means? I hit the record button and will get a partial recording but I have to think the time change may have caused that?

I did have one show taping from 8-9pm and another from 8:30-9 pm. Because of American Idol's time change there ended up being a conflict and maybe that's why it was cancelled but American Idol is higher than priority than the other two shows so why wouldn't it have cancelled the 8:30 show.

Just curious if anyone cold shed some light on the unexpected error (19)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

raott said:


> "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error"


Ditto.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For those that it failed for... especially if you didn't have any possible conflicts...
> 
> Please post any and all messages you got in your history.


We also got "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (19)"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader... when did the TiVo start to record... 7:58 or 7:59


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl, just checked the info on it: 7:58 p.m.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

munangst said:


> We also got "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (19)"


My HR20-700 recorded Idol just fine.
My HR21-700 says "This Episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error (03/01/)"

Ugh, wife is pissed


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

scottjf8 said:


> My HR20-700 recorded Idol just fine.
> My HR21-700 says "This Episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error (03/01/)"
> 
> Ugh, wife is pissed


#1 HR20-700 recorded Idol just fine.

#2 HR20-700 says "This Episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error (03/01/)"
AI is number 3 on Priotizer and no conflicts.

EDIT: Possible conflict with Moment of Truth from 7 to 8. If AI started @ 7:58, then the shows overlap. Wife says they are both on Fox.

Both boxes on 0x211

Wife's hyperventilating reduced greatly after she found #1 Box had recorded AI.

I'm just thankful it happened on elimination night instead of singing night.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I posted in the CE issues thread for 0x0211 for the HR20-700, but my AI didn't record and I do NOT have a history item. I'm in the Eastern Time Zone.



Drew2k said:


> Similar issue with American Idol, in that my series link did not record it, but I did NOT have an entry in History explaining why.
> 
> Here's my situation:
> 
> ...


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

I checked the to-do list on HR20 minutes before it should have started and there it was with the orange R)) scheduled for 8:58 and no star indicating a conflict. At 9:19 I noticed there was no red light on the front panel and it was not recording, so I started recording it then. History showed "unexpected error (19)"

On my SD HDVR2 TiVo it did not record either. It was listed in the history as cancelled twice--one entry for 9:00 and one for 8:58. If the time changed to 8:58 at the last minute it makes sense it would have been bumped due to conflicts on that DVR, but there is no reason it should not have recorded on the HR20.


----------



## REV (Jan 14, 2006)

No conflicts. HR21-700. "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error. (3)"


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Worst part about is that I saw this coming too noticing the time change and that I had two shows recording at 8-9 and AI starting at 8:58 I knew that and didn't think to do anything about it..

Shame on me I guess..

But nevertheless it didn't record ET due to unexpected error.

Only it was an expected error on my part.


----------



## Joelh1 (Nov 17, 2006)

"This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (19)"


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

MeSue said:


> I checked the to-do list on HR20 minutes before it should have started and there it was with the orange R)) scheduled for 8:58 and no star indicating a conflict. At 9:19 I noticed there was no red light on the front panel and it was not recording, so I started recording it then. History showed "unexpected error (19)"
> 
> On my SD HDVR2 TiVo it did not record either. It was listed in the history as cancelled twice--one entry for 9:00 and one for 8:58. If the time changed to 8:58 at the last minute it makes sense it would have been bumped due to conflicts on that DVR, but there is no reason it should not have recorded on the HR20.


Similar problem. Around 9:19PM I too noticed there was no red light on the front panel, so I started recording it. Then, on the List, it showed one recording from 8:58PM to 9:19PM and then another recording starting at 9:19PM with the record light next to it.

So, it seems like it was recording because there is a partial for 21 minutes in my List, yet the recording light wasn't displaying on the front panel and it let me start recording it.

Very strange stuff.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

raott said:


> "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error"


I happened to be watching live and noticed that the scheduled recording did not start. There was nothing else scheduled to record. When I checked history, I saw the same message on my HR20, "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error"


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

I noticed in my To Do list that AI was scheduled to record at 8:58 PM even though I had Big Brother and Wife Swap recording at 8-9, so I was wondering what would happen. What happened was AI was cancelled. No conflict was noted in the to do list or in histoy. All history said was cancelled.


----------



## Neural762 (Mar 1, 2008)

I also got "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (19)" for the 8:58 EDT showing, and the box had the nerve to accuse the "Viewer" (by which I assume it means me) of canceling the 9:00 EDT showing. Of course, the trusty SD-DVR40 Tivo box recorded without a hitch, thus saving me from swift and mighty vengeance from the wife.


----------



## dms1 (Oct 26, 2007)

R15 (0x1194) - central time

Recorded OK. but started at 7:59 instead of 7:58. However, when playing it while still recording the progress bar showed a start time of 7:58 (i.e. one minute ahead of when it actually started recording).


----------



## gatorbait2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Error 19. One conflict but AI is number 2 in the priority list.

0x211 software. Finally get rid of the 771 error and now get this error. I know the apologists will not like this but I have now missed 3 espisode of AI over the last few weeks. Two blank recordings and now this.

Totally pathetic.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Central time zone. HR21-700

AI recorded fine. No other things scheduled around that time.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

All good here


----------



## dv8 (Sep 14, 2007)

Pacific time.. Changed the channel to fox at 9:15 and noticed it was not recording, no other shows scheduled to record and unit had unexpected error 19 in history HR20-700


----------



## pavlov (Oct 18, 2006)

redram38 said:


> The time changed to start at 7:58 cst so if your HR20 is like mine it will cancel the recording. I caught it in time and have it recording.
> 
> Would have been peaved if I had not caught this :nono: :nono:


Mine failed too. Pacific time zone. Nothing else recording at the time.

History shows:

"American Idol Today 8:58p Canceled"

then under that it shows "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (3/0/)"

sadface.


----------



## rockon1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Joelh1 said:


> "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (19)"


Same here


----------



## arnolddeleon (Dec 7, 2006)

2 HR21-700 recorded the show just fine, running 0x206
1 HR20-100 recorded the show just fine, running 0x211
1 HR20-700 failed to record, "unexpected error (3), running 0x1fe

Pacific time zone


arnold


----------



## SithLordXIII (Mar 13, 2008)

Error (3)
No Conflicts
HR21-700
Smh


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Both of my HR20's had:
"This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (19)"

Both had two recordings running from 8-9 pm EDT BUT American Idol is number 1 on both priority lists... so shouldn't it have recorded before the other two?

My DSR708 recorded AI fine but only had one other recording in the 8-9 slot


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error
No Conflicts on either the HR20-100 or HR20-700


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

AI recorded fine on my HR-20 but not on my HR-21.

I had only one program scheduled to record of the hour before AI on both boxes.

History on the 21 said "...Unexpected Error" but nothing about "19".


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Both my HR-20's -700 & -100 recorded AI just fine, and both made the adjustment to 7:58 pm all by themselves. Midwest Central Time Zone.

I noticed the odd starting time, but did not care cuz it was an early start.


----------



## moonpie23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Do any of the moderators have some information on the unexpected error (19). I understand a cancellation due to the time change when you already have two other shows being recorded from 8-9 but why would it cancel a higher priority show. That seems to be the main issue?

Does anyone know when the guide changed from 9:00 to 8:58? I thought I saw a 9:00 start time in the evening sometime around6:00pm eastern? If it changed that late why? I know aftrer restarts it sometimes takes 24 hours to get the guide data why would it adjust the day of a show?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

moonpie23 said:


> Do any of the moderators have some information on the unexpected error (19). I understand a cancellation due to the time change when you already have two other shows being recorded from 8-9 but why would it cancel a higher priority show. That seems to be the main issue?


Does anyone know at what time FOX changed the start time to 8:58 EDT?

Let's say shows A & B, scheduled to record from 8-9PM are both lower priority than AI, but FOX doesn't send the AI start time change through until 8:30 PM, when the two lower-priority shows have already started recording. I can see that causing an "unexpected" error. *If this is the case, though, the HR2x should have recorded AI as a "partial", per our Wish List request:*

_*When a scheduled recording's end time will conflict with scheduled recordings in the next time slot, do not cancel any recordings. Record one as a "partial".*_

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

Did not record on mine in Ohio. History shows:

"This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error (3)"

HR20-700
No conflicts.
Nothing else set to record last night.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

KAK said:


> Did not record on mine in Ohio. History shows:
> 
> "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error (3)"
> 
> ...


Well there goes my theory in the previous post. 

Sounds like some of the HR2x's just couldn't properly handle the time change update. Might be helpful info if folks reported what s/w release they're on. My 0x211 machines all recorded it OK. /steve


----------



## Storm180 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine started at 7:58 also. No conflicts showed up but it cancelled recording of AI with error code 19. I was not home until late last night to see AI did not record. So I missed it. Stupid Directv DVR. If I had my TIVO box still instead of this piece of crap I would not have missed it.

Sean


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

s/w

0x1fe


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

I just checked mine-error, same as the others.
Grrrr


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

Our HR20-700 got "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (3)" message in the history. Lucky we were watching it live or I would have to replace the window where my wife would have throwen the HR20 through when see fround out that it did not record. Our old D*/tivo recorded it with no problems.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My Hr20-700 did just fine. It is running on the latest national release. I woke up this am and AI was there.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It's interesting that the "failure" rate is much higher on the East Coast, where the show was broadcast live. Probably due to the fact that the West Coast HR2x's had more time to process the late start-time GUIDE data change.

This appears to be a similar issue to the "Gray's Anatomy" missed episode that many of us on the East Coast experienced a few months ago, also caused by late network changes to the GUIDE data start/stop times. Seems like whatever fix DirecTV may have implemented to last-minute changes as a result of that event still needs some serious "tweaking". /steve


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For those that it failed for... especially if you didn't have any possible conflicts...
> 
> Please post any and all messages you got in your history.


My HR20-700 did not recvord without interention (I was watching a pre-recorded program and happened to notice the orange light wasn't on. Luckily, the channel was on Fox so it was in the buffer, so I was able to record the whole thing).

Anyway...I checked to see why it didn't record because I was only recording 1 program from 8-9. My History said that the recording was canceled because of an unexpected error.

Seems to me like errors are to be expected these days with the HR20. :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

moonpie23 said:


> Do any of the moderators have some information on the unexpected error (19).


If we did... we would post it.

Unexpected error... is an unexpected error... we do not know what the 19 means in the error message.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

raott said:


> "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error"


I had the same "unexpected error"...with an error code of 3.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> Does anyone know at what time FOX changed the start time to 8:58 EDT?


Sometime between 7:25 and 7:58 CT

As I was at my neighboors house, working on a signal issue on his unit.
Did the signal test at 7:30pm, and it asked me if I wanted to cancel the 7:59 airing of AI.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sometime between 7:25 and 7:58 CT
> 
> As I was at my neighboors house, working on a signal issue on his unit.
> and during that hour Idol's start time Did the signal test at 7:30pm, and it asked me if I wanted to cancel the 7:59 airing of AI.


So if folks had two lower-priority shows already recording in the 7PM CST hour, when the start time changed from 8PM to 7:59 (actually it started at 8:58 here in NY), that could explain an "unexpected" error, because to the HR2x scheduler, that late start-time change would truly be an "unexpected" event.

That being said, as we've discussed so often in the past, the scheduler should have simply recorded AI as a partial, ignoring the minute or two that overlapped with the 8PM recordings. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry, I put this in the CE thread as I'm running x0211, but it clearly appears to be a national issue.



vansmack said:


> I had the same error on my HR20-700 despite it being #4 on my prioritizer. It recorded America's Top Model from 8:00-9:00 (#9 on the prioritizer) and the Colbert Report from 8:30-9:00 (#22 on the prioritizer) and not American Idol from 8:58-10:00.
> 
> The Tivo in the other room recorded America's Top Model at 8:00 and American Idol at 8:58 and then recorded the Colbert Report at 10:30 as it should have.
> 
> ...


And Earl, my Tivo started at 8:58.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

vansmack said:


> Sorry, I put this in the CE thread as I'm running x0211, but it clearly appears to be a national issue.


Good you did that, IMO, because we know for sure DirecTV monitors the "issues" threads daily. Not certain they have time to monitor all the other threads.

That being said, with Earl on the case, I'm hopeful this thread will come to their attention as well.  /steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I was on the "line" with them, about 30s after the first post in the thread.

They are definently aware of this issue that occured.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> So if folks had two lower-priority shows already recording in the 7PM CST hour, when the start time changed from 8PM to 7:59 (actually it started at 8:58 here in NY), that could explain an "unexpected" error, because to the HR2x scheduler, that late start-time change would truly be an "unexpected" event.
> 
> That being said, as we've discussed so often in the past, the scheduler should have simply recorded AI as a partial, ignoring the minute or two that overlapped with the 8PM recordings. Just my .02. /steve


But it was originally scheduled to start at 7:59 and changed to 7:58 correct? So any conflicts would have already been ignored.

I didn't think it went from 8:00 to 7:58


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I didn't think it went from 8:00 to 7:58


I just assumed it did, but I hadn't checked the TODO list earlier in the week. As you can see by the attached image, FOX.com shows it was scheduled to start on the hour, but who knows with the major networks?  /steve


----------



## kandor (Dec 29, 2007)

vachief said:


> I had the same "unexpected error"...with an error code of 3.


Same here. HR20-100, Texas.


----------



## Bossfan (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the time.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

REV said:


> No conflicts. HR21-700. "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error. (3)"


Likewise here on the eastcoast.. Luckily, i realize the red record button was on and I manually recorded it.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Life was a lot easier when network shows always started on the hour.


----------



## Eich (Jan 9, 2007)

We had no conflicts and AI did not record

"This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error(3)"

We're used to this kind of thing with the HR20. This type of thing has been happening to us since we got the thing in August '07. It hasn't happened in a while for primetime shows lately. But it frequently misses recording kids shows (Backyardigans, Blues Clues, HiFive, etc..).


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Eich said:


> We had no conflicts and AI did not record
> 
> "This episode was cancelled because of an unexpected error(3)"
> 
> We're used to this kind of thing with the HR20. This type of thing has been happening to us since we got the thing in August '07. It hasn't happened in a while for primetime shows lately. But it frequently misses recording kids shows (Backyardigans, Blues Clues, HiFive, etc..).


Same for many of us, there is a very long thread on kids shows - search the forum for the Blues Clues thread. It's been an issue since summer of last year and there has been no information given about what the issue is or when it will be fixed.

Hopefully there will be more feedback now that it (or a similar issue) hit a top 10 primetime show rather than the lowly kids shows that some of us record.


----------



## pmezzo (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anybody think the network - Fox in this case- found a way to exploit a flaw in the DVR software. Think about it - if people are time shifting to avoid commercials and get caught missing their show, they are going to be a little more cautious next time and possibly watch it live because they no longer trust the recorder.

Maybe I'm becoming too cynical and giving the networks too much credit for finding a flaw - but would anybody put it past them to try and outsmart the DVR's


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pmezzo said:


> Does anybody think the network - Fox in this case- found a way to exploit a flaw in the DVR software. Think about it - if people are time shifting to avoid commercials and get caught missing their show, they are going to be a little more cautious next time and possibly watch it live because they no longer trust the recorder.
> 
> Maybe I'm becoming too cynical and giving the networks too much credit for finding a flaw - but would anybody put it past them to try and outsmart the DVR's


I think you are giving them too much credit.

As not all the receivers (in the HR2* series) had an issue... and the R15/R16's appeared to work fine... and I haven't seen a report of the TiVo failing.

Not sure about others.

All people will do is pad 5 minutes early, and 30 minutes long...


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

I just wanted to bump this thread because FOX is pulling the same 8:58pm stunt tonight. 

Currently, about 12 hours early, my HR20 has the correct time for AI, but I'm seeing a situation that I mentioned earlier - I have 3 programs scheduled to record between 8:58 and 9 pm. Obviously, something is going to fail, but I'm curious to see what - will the HR20 do it correctly and catch the 2 highest priority shows? Or will the 2 shows starting at 8 win? Which "unexpected error" will I see? Place your bets 
(I have everything covered on other DVRs, so I'm not going to stress about missing something, but I'm genuinely curious to see what happens - I'm not expecting it to be correct, however ) I'll keep checking the TODO list to see if it ever figures out the conflict before 8:58.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tlrowley said:


> I just wanted to bump this thread because FOX is pulling the same 8:58pm stunt tonight.


Good pick-up. Thx for the alert, because the FOX website is still reporting a 9PM start. They're getting as bad as ABC! /steve


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Steve said:


> So if folks had two lower-priority shows already recording in the 7PM CST hour, when the start time changed from 8PM to 7:59 (actually it started at 8:58 here in NY), that could explain an "unexpected" error, because to the HR2x scheduler, that late start-time change would truly be an "unexpected" event.
> 
> That being said, as we've discussed so often in the past, the scheduler should have simply recorded AI as a partial, ignoring the minute or two that overlapped with the 8PM recordings. Just my .02. /steve


I don't think it had anything to do with a conflict. I had only one show recording between 8pm-9pm eastern (the silly moment of truth show on fox) and I also had an "unexpected error".


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, it's 3 hours later, and my TODO list still hasn't noticed the 3-way conflict. This should be DVR-101, not post-grad stuff. How often is the TODO list updated? I know I said I wasn't going to stress about it, but I lied! Not generating an accurate TODO list is, IMO, a huge problem, and part of the reason I have each HR2x backed up by a Tivo.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tlrowley said:


> Well, it's 3 hours later, and my TODO list still hasn't noticed the 3-way conflict. This should be DVR-101, not post-grad stuff. How often is the TODO list updated? I know I said I wasn't going to stress about it, but I lied! Not generating an accurate TODO list is, IMO, a huge problem, and part of the reason I have each HR2x backed up by a Tivo.


Anyone of those shows on Fox?


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

No - 3 different channels.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tlrowley said:


> No - 3 different channels.


Well that's weird. Whenever the FOX start time changed from 9PM to 8:58, that's when one of the 3 shows should have been tagged as "conflicted".

Sounds like it's following the same SCHEDULER logic that generated our Wish List request for an option to update the scheduler immediately. What's probably been happening is the SCHEDULER doesn't get updated in time, and the result is an "unexpected" error, causing a last-minute cancellation. That might be acceptable if the AI time change occurred AFTER the 2 lower priority shows already started recording, but thanks to your vigilance, we see in this case, there is plenty of advance notice for the HR20 to get it right.

What it should do, IMO, is record the two 8PM shows, and record AI as a partial from 9-10. Even better, if one of the 8PM shows is lower priority and there's an identical episode scheduled later in the week, record it as a partial, and schedule the later recording automatically (assuming there's no conflicts). That would be very cool. Just my .02.

/steve


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

How often does the Scheduler run? As I mentioned, I saw the error at 7:30, and it's still there. I find it hard to believe that the Scheduler runs less than every 4 hours. 

I saw this exact error when I had a show padded on the end for 5 minutes. That wasn't a last minute schedule change, the padding had been there so long that I forgot about it. In that case, one of the 8pm programs failed to record, as you would expect, but the history reported "unexpected error". The conflict existed from the time the guide data was downloaded, so 10 days, say, and not once in that 10 days did the TODO list report an error - it just "unexpectedly" missed a recording. There is something terribly wrong with the way the TODO list is generated, it's unreliable when there is padding, or for wishlists, and, perhaps more understandably, when there are last minute schedule changes (although, it seems even 12 hours notices is not enough).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tlrowley said:


> How often does the Scheduler run? As I mentioned, I saw the error at 7:30, and it's still there. I find it hard to believe that the Scheduler runs less than every 4 hours.


You would think the scheduler was at least a "background" task that ran whenever the HR2x had some idle CPU cycles available (no pun intended , based on tonight's particular issue). I've also wonder if the HR2x disk "defrags" during idle periods or overnight. If it doesn't, it should. /steve


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay, I know you're all bored, but just in case D* is watching this thread, I have an update.

I still have the 3-way conflict at 8:58, but I know for sure that the scheduler has run, I have shows scheduled for 3/31 that weren't in the list this morning. So it's not just a matter of waiting for the TODO list to be updated or not being updated in time, it certainly seems to be a full blown bug.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tlrowley said:


> Okay, I know you're all bored, but just in case D* is watching this thread, I have an update.
> 
> I still have the 3-way conflict at 8:58, but I know for sure that the scheduler has run, I have shows scheduled for 3/31 that weren't in the list this morning. So it's not just a matter of waiting for the TODO list to be updated or not being updated in time, it certainly seems to be a full blown bug.


Speakin for myself, not bored at all, here.  This is something I would report in the appropriate "issues" thread for your s/w release, to be sure that DirecTV is aware of it.

/steve


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

OK, there is definitely a bug. I have two shows recording in the 8pm-9pm timeslot as well as the AI from 8:58-10pm. That means that the scheduler thinks there are three shows set to record - I'm sure that Idol will get an error in recording. So, I killed one of my two 8pm recordings and replaced it with a manual recording from 8:00-8:58pm. That should allow Idol to record correctly.

This is true on BOTH of my HR20's....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dukefan said:


> OK, there is definitely a bug. I have two shows recording in the 8pm-9pm timeslot as well as the AI from 8:58-10pm. That means that the scheduler thinks there are three shows set to record - I'm sure that Idol will get an error in recording.


One of my HR20's just has AI scheduled to record from 8:58 to 10, with no other recordings in the 8-9 time slot scheduled.

I just went to the GUIDE and hit RECORD on two 8-9 PM shows on NBC and ABC. No problem with the NBC show. When I hit RECORD on the ABC show, as you would expect, the conflict resolution screen came up, listing AI as one of the shows that could be canceled.

So it's not like the SCHEDULER is ignoring the extra 2 minutes of IDOL. Why then aren't *tlrowly *and *dukefan *seeing any conflict indicators?

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

To be safe, I've just reported this in the HR20-700 0x216 issues thread, with a link back to this thread. /steve


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for reporting it, Steve.

When this happened the last time, I tried setting up new recordings, like you did, and saw the appropriate conflict messages. There doesn't seem to be a problem when the scheduler is "forced" to recalculate by adding a new recording - the problem is with existing recordings that move time slots, or are extended for a "very special episode" say, or just with padding. It's as if there is only conflict checking going on when new links are made - I know that's not true, but obviously, different conflict checking is happening on a going-forward basis versus the initial setup conflict checking.

And, dukefan, I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees this.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Being on the Left Coast AI will come on at 11:58 EST/8:58 PST. I shall keep an eye on it.

BTW the poll shouldn't have been closed because us Left Coasters won't have a chance to vote.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Being on the Left Coast AI will come on at 11:58 EST/8:58 PST. I shall keep an eye on it.
> 
> BTW the poll shouldn't have been closed because us Left Coasters won't have a chance to vote.


This thread is a week old


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine didn't record again tonight. This is really frustrating and is the first program my hr20 hasn't recorded but 2 weeks in a row is frustrating. It just says unexpected error in recording history.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thread is a week old


Oops! Didn't notice the date 'cause tonights is starting at...oh never mind you already knew that.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

OK, last week was no problems for me. I have AI set to record on two HR20-700’s (NR), Central time zone. Tonight, though, it showed it was going to record on the HR20 in the living room, but it didn’t. History shows “unexpected error (3)”. There were no conflicts (no other shows were scheduled to record at all tonight). On the HR20 in the master bedroom, it recorded just fine!


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine didn't record tonight either. This is starting to make me mad.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I just want to see out of curiosity how many people had trouble recording American Idol tonight. I missed the elimination show last week too. An unexpected error occured is the error message I received. The show (according to the guide) was supposed to start at 8:58.

I think there may other posts out there but they were over a week old so I figured I'd start a new one specifically talking about missing tonight's episode. 

Is there anyway to check beforehand if there are going to be any issues?


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine failed again tonight. 2nd week in a row.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Last week failed for me with error 19, but I got it this week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Fox did a last/day time change like they did last week.

The thread from last week contains some of the chatter about tonight.

I know my system on the current CE didn't have an issue with it, but there are others that did.

DirecTV is aware of the issue, and is working on correcting it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No issue last week or this week.


----------



## kanderna (Feb 11, 2007)

Throw me in the boat with the rest... unexpected error (3).


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

No issue this week or last week...


----------



## kandor (Dec 29, 2007)

My HR20-100 didn't record it last week. I changed the series to start recording 5 minutes early and it recorded fine tonight.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

No problems last week or this week.


----------



## nmarrion (Aug 19, 2006)

For the first time since I got my HR20-700 last August we missed a scheduled recording...tonight's American Idol. The history shows an error #3. What does that mean?

We discovered this when we went to watch the show a few mins after it finished. Fortunately it was still in the live buffer so we were able to rewind and watch it. A close call!


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I checked earlier in the evening and it showed on the 'To Do' List with a 7:58 start but it never fired. At 8:05 I saw no rec light so I hit record and it recorded all of it.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Mine did not record tonight (3/19)either. Last week (3/12) I had no such issues.
AI is #1 on my prioritizer and it recorded a 
Law and Order 8:00-9:00
and Scrubs 8:30-9:00
Luckily at 9:25 i noticed it wasn't recording anything so I started recording it but in the history it only shows Partial for American Idol and no other messages. Last night recorded fine.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

AI didn't record here on 2 DVR's... HR20-700 showed a conflict (guide and todo list) in the 7-8 PM timeframe due to AI's 7:58 start so it cancelled AI. I let it go as the HR20-100 todo list showed that AI would record (even tho it had the same conflict). However, the recording was cancelled on this DVR too. Both DVR's were recording the same schedule during the 7-8 PM timeframe however my hope was that the HR20-100 would record AI since it "said" it would and AI is a series link with a high priority. And, wife-swap (recording 7-8 PM) was just a one-time request. Aside from the issue of the 20-100 not showing a conflict and neither DVR being able to overcome a 2 minute infringement into a time slot, it seems to me that one of the functions of the prioritizer would be to prioritize a high-priority series link over that of a one-time recording request. In this case 20-100 should have (a) indicated the conflict (guide/todo list) and (b) cancelled 2 minutes of wife-swap in favor of a high-priority series link (AI). All 3 of my DVR's are running fe version firmware... mostly reliable with the exception of random blank recordings/short recordings. Between the 3 I can usually find one that recorded that "important" show that keeps harmony around the house. Tonight is another lesson that I need to check the DVR's more often... a little like the old days. The computer needs 2-3 backup hard-drives and not missing an episode of a TV series requires multiple "back-up" DVR's.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine did not record last week (unexpected error) but did record this week. 

I made no changes and did not have conflicts either week.


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

East coast, second week mine did not record and was cancelled due to unexpected error in history. Would padding the start time solve this?? I have no other recordings set at all on Weds nights....NONE???


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine did NOT record last week (unexpected error) but DID record this week.

I made no changes. I did not have conflicts either week.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

raott said:


> Mine did NOT record last week (unexpected error) but DID record this week.
> 
> I made no changes. I did not have conflicts either week.


Same for me. Didn't record last week, recorded this week. I had no other recordings scheduled for this DVR last week or this week, sp AI had exclusive rights to the tuners.


----------



## bangdemdrums (Jun 10, 2007)

My HR20-700 missed American Idol last night. Unexpected Error (3).


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

No issue last week (was on the NR 0x1FE) and no issue last night (on CE 0x216).


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Last night did not record on my HR20. Luckily I caught on to that fact 20 minutes in, so I really didn't miss anything.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Earl as long as they are working to correct it that sounds good to me!


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

My wife was PO'd that her's failed.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine recorded last week on both HR20's but this week didn't record on either HR20 even though is showed up in the To Do List several hours before the 8:58 start time. NO CONFLICTS were noted. AI is 2 or 3 in the prioritizer. I had unexpected error (19) in the history as well as 2 other indications that Idol was cancelled. History said Idol 3 x's 2 at 9 that it said were cancelled and then the one at 8:58 that didn't record due to the error. 

At least it was a results show. Other than this the HR's record everything else as scheduled.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I had "unexpected error 19" on AI - for the umpteenth time, what is unexpected about a schedule change that happens 12+ hours before airing? 

I hate this thing - I just wish D* made it work correctly before devoting energy to things like media sharing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I have merged the two "American Idol" threads since both had remained active.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

My HR20-700 failed to record last week and also last night. History said " Recording canceled Error 3"


----------



## eddy13 (Jun 4, 2007)

join the club it has happened to me the last 2 wendesday as well wth the american idol result show.. Now i did notice something I have big brother and moment of truth recording at 800 pm and american idol is set to record at 900.. heres the thing though it says he show starts at 858.. maybe whats happening is since the other two shows dont finish recording at 900 pm there is a conflict that is happening here because supposedly american idol starts at 858 according to the guide.. either or this has never happened before till the last stupid update in which case i have had 1 missed recording because the box froze and now 2 american idol missed recordings the last 2 weeks... I have a hr20-100s and i never had any problems before... can anyone help...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

HR21-200. Just went to watch American Idol for 3/19. It didn't record.

In History as canceled with "unexpected error (3)"


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You didn't miss much. It was terrible. Not one excellent performance. As Simon Cowel stated, choosing the Beatles for a second week in a row was a bad idea.


----------



## pmezzo (Sep 29, 2007)

eddy13 said:


> join the club it has happened to me the last 2 wendesday as well wth the american idol result show.. Now i did notice something I have big brother and moment of truth recording at 800 pm and american idol is set to record at 900.. heres the thing though it says he show starts at 858.. maybe whats happening is since the other two shows dont finish recording at 900 pm there is a conflict that is happening here because supposedly american idol starts at 858 according to the guide.. either or this has never happened before till the last stupid update in which case i have had 1 missed recording because the box froze and now 2 american idol missed recordings the last 2 weeks... I have a hr20-100s and i never had any problems before... can anyone help...


I am also recording Moment of Truth before Idol. The info banner for moment of truth comes up with a recording length of 58 mins. - so the recorder knows that show is stopping early but for some reason Idol still won't record


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

kandor said:


> My HR20-100 didn't record it last week. I changed the series to start recording 5 minutes early and it recorded fine tonight.


That's what I did, let's hope it works...


----------



## boxster99t (Mar 9, 2008)

pmezzo said:


> I am also recording Moment of Truth before Idol. The info banner for moment of truth comes up with a recording length of 58 mins. - so the recorder knows that show is stopping early but for some reason Idol still won't record


I had the exact same scheduling on my HR21--it did record Moment of Truth but did not record Idol, and the history showed Unexpected Error (-3). The other tuner was open but no recording.

This is my first week with the HR21, and I can't ever recall missing a season pass show that was in the program guide on my two Directv Tivos (SAT T-60 and DSR 7000). And what is freaky is that next Wednesday's Idol's results show, isn't set to record, either, but Tuesday's performance show is. I had to manually set it to record on Wednesday.

This is really flakey. :nono2:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

boxster99t said:


> I had the exact same scheduling on my HR21--it did record Moment of Truth but did not record Idol, and the history showed Unexpected Error (-3). The other tuner was open but no recording.


Same here (with HR21-200).

Should have added to previous post. Moment of Truth was scheduled also, and did record.

Idol got error code (-3).

Idol recorded fine on HR20-700, which didn't have Moment of Truth scheduled to record.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine just completely missed the 19th Wed Idol recording too, for no reason. Just decided not to record it. You think it's because they changed start time?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Mine just completely missed the 19th Wed Idol recording too, for no reason. Just decided not to record it. You think it's because they changed start time?


Could be, tho the start time was changed way in advance (at least 12 hours... maybe more), with plenty of time for the SCHEDULER to pick up and process the change. So if it was a result of the time changing at all, it's a bug that the s/w didn't handle it properly. /steve


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, interesting. This is the first recording screwup my HR21 ever pulled.


----------



## FrankLee (Sep 20, 2007)

My wife has missed last American Idol with the message:

This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (19)

DirecTV first level support had no idea what this error is about. He wanted me to reset the receiver before I pointed out many others were having the same issue.

If DirecTV monitors these threads then why don't they ever admit fault, let us know what happened and what there doing to fix the problem. I understand that technical problems happen but what I can’t tolerate is when a company won't even admit they have problems and the same problems keep occurring.


----------



## gabe23 (Mar 7, 2007)

No Wednesday night AI two weeks in a row for me. Unexpected error 19 both times (HR21-700). Only one show scheduled from 8-9, and AI is the only thing scheduled at 9. Wife is pissed.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

FrankLee said:


> My wife has missed last American Idol with the message:
> 
> This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (19)
> 
> ...


Well, if there was one AI episode you could afford to miss, it was this last one. It was bad. Not one standout performance.


----------



## shaunatk (Mar 14, 2008)

2nd week in a row that I missed it as well.

My wife is getting fed up. Between that and NCAA Basketball messing up start times of shows, it hasn't been pleasant when we sit down to watch TV!


----------

